# JL SSI vs LC6I



## TxHouse (Nov 7, 2010)

Well here's the background story. I have a 2010 dodge ram with the factory alpine navigation unit. I have mated that to a set of focal 165krx2 and a mosconi as100.2 through a JL SSI. When I have the volume turned up, it is crystal clear and sounds fantastic but when the volume is set at 7 and under (out of 38) their will be some slight noise then the amp will shut off. As soon as I turn the volume up some more the amp will turn back on and everything is great again. 

My question is would swapping the JL SSI to an audiocontrol LC6i or similar help with that because it has a line driver built in or do I need to look at something else?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

YOu have the signal sensing turned on. Turn it off and wire and make sure the trigger wire is on a remote turn on signal.


----------

